
Jeffrey Epstein Pitched a New Narrative. These Sites Published It - dmckeon
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/21/business/media/jeffrey-epstein-media.html
======
dmckeon
NYT title, but Epstein is not the important part of the story.

> The articles in praise of Mr. Epstein came about partly because of an online
> publishing model adopted by some news organizations that relied on outside
> contributors who often wrote for little or no pay, with little or no input
> from editors.

So, formerly trustworthy news sites are serving as pass-through conduits for
whatever content PR firms can pump in through a “contributor”. _Oh tempora, oh
mores_.

~~~
goatinaboat
> formerly trustworthy news sites are serving as pass-through conduits for
> whatever content PR firms can pump in through a “contributor”

Yes PG has written about it
[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
jmkni
Good read! 14 years later, and 'The Suit' is still 'back'!

[https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-
b-d&q=%22The+su...](https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-
b-d&q=%22The+suit+is+back%2C%22)

------
s_y_n_t_a_x
This should be bigger news.

